# Christmas Early



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well went to Denver yesterday to pick up my Christmas gift that the LOML already had paid for. Didn't realize that she had called Woodcraft or Rockler in Denver in which Rockler had one in stock. She told me she had called as soon as she found out that the C-man went down and that I was looking at the Jet 1220 VS. I must say there is no comparison. This thing is sweet, quiet, and smooth. Speed control is smooth. Points on livecenter and drive center are dead on up/down and side to side. I am going to give it a go after lunch and turn a bottle stopper to see how she preforms.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bernie,

Been looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the 1220Vs for several days now. Looks and sounds good so far. Hurry up and get that baby spinning, I want ALL the details


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Pictures Bernie, we need pictures.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's something about Jet tools that says "quality" Is that an indexing knob on the rear of the headstock or a spindle lock.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> There's something about Jet tools that says "quality" Is that an indexing knob on the rear of the headstock or a spindle lock.


Yes Harry it does have one up by the handwheel. You can hold it in or screw it in. Works nicely. The thing I can't get over is how quiet and smooth it is. It was a real joy turning the bottle stoppers. I have a 11" maple bowl blank I want to try on it to see how it handles.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great Christmas present Benie.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete. So far I am really liking it.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

Bernie,

I like it a lot. As I said before I have the Jet JWL1236 so my bed is just a bit longer; however, I really like that your motor is underneath (mine is behind the headstock and gets in the way). I like the speed control on yours too. Mine has a handle with 5 or 6 positive lock spots, but it is kind of odd, and I like the way yours looks better. My Jet is also very smooth and quiet. I hope that you like yours as much as I like mine. Does it have the bed extension on the left side of the headstock? Mine can do outboard turning by turning the headstock. It has positive stops at 45 and 90 all the way around the 360.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

No the bed extension goes on the right end. The headstock is bolted down so no outboard. I bought this for doing small stuff like ornaments, mini birdhouses, lidded boxes, etc. My Nova DVR XP has the outboard turning as the headstock swivels on it and it swivels 360 deg. Yep so far I love that little lathe. Smooth and quiet. Seems to have plenty of power with the 3/4 hp. I am hoping to try a bowl on it this weekend to see how it reacts to bigger pieces.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations Bernie. Your going to love that baby. I started out on a Jet mini 1014 model and it is a nice lathe but yours takes you to a higher level of turning.G ood Luck. Mitch


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bernie,

Do I understand you drove from Goodland to Denver (200m) to collect your christmas gift?

LOYL must have been pleased......

And I understand I70 is not too pleasant at this time of year......



James

(now, if I can talk to SHMBO about a 14" band saw......)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> Bernie,
> 
> Do I understand you drove from Goodland to Denver (200m) to collect your christmas gift?
> 
> ...


Yep we did James. The SWMBO found out $96 to ship it 200m. She found out if we drove she could go shopping. Then it was pretty much a done deal that we were driving. The key was I told her she could shop while I went and picked it up.

We went out and back the same day and just beat the snow. So wasn't to bad just a little windy.


----------

